

My personal website now has a terminal - rafaqueque
http://rafael.pt/?source=hn

======
rbchv
Your tab for autocomplete isn't working. Amusing though.

~~~
rafaqueque
Actually, it's not implemented yet!

------
ezl
kind of cool, but i don't get the utility of it other than being a party trick
for hackers, and its probably confusing to non-terminal users.

~~~
canthonytucci
Some things are just for fun.

~~~
ezl
i apologize -- didn't mean to sound judgmental. i do think it is fun, and i
think that building stuff for fun is (a) important, and (b) hones your skills
for other stuff.

also, live life for fun. i realize now that the comment came off as
disparaging, but i don't mean to be discouraging.

hack on.

------
rafaqueque
source code available here, if you're interested:
<http://github.com/rafaqueque>

this was made just for fun.

------
owenjones
I don't see this as replacing bash or zsh any time soon.

:)

------
emiunet
so I was amused by this so I made this on my personal blog: <http://ttran.me>

~~~
rafaqueque
Amazing! :)

------
rjzzleep
ok yes, why did i not think of this before! damn

------
bdc
rm -rf /

